
If People Were Paid by Ability, Inequality Would Plummet - paulpauper
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/08/upshot/inequality-paying-by-ability.html
======
skyler14
If people were paid by the value they end up contributing to organizations, we
would see large numbers of people being charged money.

